# Kroatien (Silbentrennung)



## bearded

Hallo zusammen

Ich lese manchmal im deutschsprachigen Teletex den Namen 'Kroatien' wie folgt getrennt:
Kro/a/ti/en.
Soviel ich weiß ist die Aussprache -zien nur möglich, wenn -tien eine einzige Silbe darstellt.
- Kann man 'Kroazien' auch dann aussprechen,  wenn man -ti und -en voneinander trennt?
- Ist die Silbentrennung Kroati/en überhaupt korrekt?

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Frieder

Die Trennung ist korrekt.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Die Trennung ist korrekt.


Und bleibt die Aussprache trotzdem 'Kroazien/Kroatsien'?
Nach meinem Verständnis wird -ti nur dann als zi/tsi ausgesprochen, wenn in derselben Silbe nach dem i  ein Vokal vorhanden ist. Liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## Frieder

Die Aussprache ändert sich nicht bei Silbentrennung, die nur ein Hilfsmittel beim hand- und maschinenschriftlichen Zeilenumbruch ist.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Nach meinem Verständnis wird -ti nur dann als zi/tsi ausgesprochen, wenn in derselben Silbe nach dem i  ein Vokal vorhanden ist. Liege ich hier falsch?


Ich glaube, das kann man so nicht sagen. Zwischen 'ti' und einem darauffolgenden Vokal gibt es doch praktisch immer eine Silbentrennung; einzige - und logische - Ausnahme ist 'ie', aber nur wenn 'e' das lange 'i' markiert.

Auch wenn nicht, gibt's immer wieder Ausnahmen bei der Aussprache:
/ts/: Patient, partiell, Aktion, rational, initiieren
/t/:  Bestie, bestialisch, Hostie, Christianisierung, Christian(a), Tatiana

Zugegeben, Eigennamen sollte man eigentlich ausschließen, da sie oft nicht den Rechtschreibregeln und damit auch nicht den Ausspracheregeln folgen.


----------



## perpend

Non-native input: aus "-tien", (wie bei "Kroatien"), zwei Silben.


----------



## bearded

Ich bedanke mich erneut für Eure Antworten, möchte aber kurz erklären, wodurch meine Unsicherheit entstand.  Im Englischen würde man bei 'Croatia' -tia nicht als scha aussprechen, wenn -ti und -a zu zwei getrennten Silben gehörten. Im Französischen würde man bei _national_  -ti nicht als 'ssi' aussprechen, wenn -tio nicht eine einzige Silbe wäre.  Die deutsche Sprache benimmt sich anscheinend anders.


----------



## Frieder

Silbentrennung - und auch die Schrift selber - sind nur Hilfsmittel der Sprache. Kroatien spricht sich *immer* Kro'a'tsi'en, egal, ob du es trennst, oder sogar sämtliche Buchstaben untereinander stellst:

K
r
o
a
t
i
e
n

... es bleibt immer Kro'a'tsi'en.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Die Aussprache ändert sich nicht bei Silbentrennung, die nur ein Hilfsmittel beim hand- und maschinenschriftlichen Zeilenumbruch ist


Das mit der Aussprache von 'Kroatien' hab ich ja verstanden (obwohl mit unklar ist, wann und zu welchem Zweck ''sämtliche Buchstaben untereinanderzustellen'' sind: vielleicht auf einem Werbeplakat?).
Aber eines weiß ich wirklich nicht:  ist die Silbentrennung denn wirklich nur ein handschriftliches oder typographisches Hilfsmittel?  Gab es in der deutschen Sprache z.B. nicht schon  eine festgesetzte Silbentrennung - samt dazugehörenden Regeln - vor Erfindung der Buchdruckerkunst? Besteht tatsächlich keine Beziehung zwischen Silbentrennung und Aussprache? Danke für Aufklärung im Voraus.


----------



## perpend

Kaum zu erkennen, wenn schnell ausgesprochen, aber "Kroatien" = vier Silben.

Oder denkst du wohl, dass "Italien" von 4 auf 3 Silben gekürzt werden sollte?

Wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> "Kroatien" = vier Silben


Ich hatte eben irrtümlich -tien- als eine Silbe betrachtet.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Aber eines weiß ich wirklich nicht:  ist die Silbentrennung denn wirklich nur ein handschriftliches oder typographisches Hilfsmittel?


 
Nein, das glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Silben sind für mich zusammenhängende Spracheinheiten und ich bin überzeugt, dass sie Einfluss auf die Sprachevolution, die Rechtschreibung und damit auch die Aussprache hatten und haben.
Ich bin aber kein Spezialist auf dem Gebiet und habe mich nie näher damit beschäftigt.

Da Wiki schon recht frühzeitig mit einer Unterscheidung zwischen Sprachsilben, Sprechsilben und Schreibsilben beeindruckt und verwirrt, verlasse ich mich lieber weiterhin auf mein instinktives Sprachgefühl in Bezug auf Silben und erspare mir damit vorerst mal das Lesen des gesamten Artikels.


----------



## perpend

Das kann man ohne Weiteres verstehen, weil im Prinzip, geht es um ein paar verschiedenen Sprachen.



EDIT: My post was meant to address #11.


----------



## bearded

Nun also eine Frage an Spezialisten und Nicht-Spezialisten: kann man behaupten, dass -ti-  bei Wörtern wie Kroatien, Nation usw. deshalb als -tsi- auszusprechen ist, weil dem -ti- ein Vokal folgt (obwohl der Vokal zu einer anderen Silbe als -ti- gehört)? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Nun also eine Frage an Spezialisten und Nicht-Spezialisten: kann man behaupten, dass -ti-  bei Wörtern wie Kroatien, Nation usw. deshalb als -tsi- auszusprechen ist, weil dem -ti- ein Vokal folgt (obwohl der Vokal zu einer anderen Silbe als -ti- gehört)? Danke im Voraus.


 
Hmm... das ließe sich wohl als deskriptive Regel (unter Rücksichtnahme entsprechender Ausnahmen!) für die moderne Anwendung so niederschreiben aber es ist für mich nicht wirklich ein Grund.
Im modernen Deutsch läßt sich Patient mit /t/ genauso einfach aussprechen wie mit /ts/, d.h. der nachfolgende Vokal ist kein eindeutig verständlicher Grund, warum das 't' zum /ts/ wird.
Ich denke, wenn  dich der tatsächliche Grund interessiert, müsstest du dir die Sprachentwicklung ansehen. Im Mittel- oder Althochdeutschen könntest du wahrscheinlich gute Gründe finden, warum und wie sich diese eigenartige Aussprache entwickelt hat.

Sorry, das ist wohl nicht sehr hilfreich, aber vielleicht meldet sich ja auch noch ein Spezialist zu dem Thema!


----------



## bearded

Danke, manfy, für Deine Antwort, aber ich fürchte, Dir diesmal nicht zustimmen zu können.  Nation, Patient, rational und dergleichen sind allesamt Wörter lateinischen Ursprungs, die zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten in die deutsche Sprache eingetreten sind,  und im Lateinischen existiert diese Aussprache 'tsi' nur aufgrund des nachfolgenden Vokals. Ich denke nicht, dass  eine Antwort beim Mittel-/Althochdeutschen in diesen Fällen zu suchen sei.  Ich kann mich selbstverständlich irren.
Den Grund für meine Überraschung angesichts der Aussprache 'Kroatsien' bei gleichzeitiger Silbentrennung Kroati/en denke ich, ausreichend erläutert zu haben.  Würde dem -ti- ein Konsonant folgen, dann bliebe mMn die Aussprache -ti- erhalten (wie bei 'Kontinent').


----------



## floridasnowbird

Inzwischen können (nach der Rechtschreibreform) einige Wörter statt mit -tiell oder -tial auch mit "z" geschrieben werden: potenziell, differenzial.

Nie aber wird -tion durch "z" ersetzt.

Ich finde auch, dass die Aussprache von Kroatien, Nation, Patient etc. mehr nach -zjent als nach -zient klingt ([Nazjon, Pazjent, Kroazjen]).

Wenn kein Vokal nach dem -ti folgt, warum sollte man dann /tsi/ sprechen? ("native", "additive", "Patina" usw.)
Hier würde man wohl mit "z" schreiben, wenn es als solches ausgesprochen werden soll: Pazifik. Oder gibt es ein einziges Wort, bei dem - ohne dass ein Vokal folgt - das -ti zum /tsi/ wird?

Gekreuzt mit bearded man


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Aber eines weiß ich wirklich nicht: ist die Silbentrennung denn wirklich nur ein handschriftliches oder typographisches Hilfsmittel?


Du verwechselst orthographische und phonologische Silben. Da es für die orthographische Silbentrennung präzise Regeln gibt, sind diese ein eigenständiges Konzept, das mit der tatsächlichen Aussprache manchmal nur recht wenig zu tun hat. Phonologisch würde ich Kroatien so umschreiben: /ˌkro'(ʔ)ats.jɛn/ oder /ˌkro'(ʔ)ats.jən/ (das /ʔ/ ist fakultativ).


bearded man said:


> Ich bedanke mich erneut für Eure Antworten, möchte aber kurz erklären, wodurch meine Unsicherheit entstand. Im Englischen würde man bei 'Croatia' -tia nicht als scha aussprechen, wenn -ti und -a zu zwei getrennten Silben gehörten. Im Französischen würde man bei _national_ -ti nicht als 'ssi' aussprechen, wenn -tio nicht eine einzige Silbe wäre. Die deutsche Sprache benimmt sich anscheinend anders.


Im Deutschen ist die Palatalisierung von _-ti-_ nicht phonologisch produktiv, sondern empfindet lediglich die spätlateinische Palatalisierung in lateinischen Lehnwörtern oder mit lateinischen Morphemen gebildeten Wörtern nach. So finden z.B. in dem griechischstämmigen Wort _Demokratie_, im Gegensatz zum Englischen, Niederländischen oder Französischen, keine Palatalisierung statt. Und auch nicht im Plural_ Demokratien._


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank, berndf, für Deine aufschlussreiche Antwort.


----------



## manfy

Den Gedanken "Fremdwörter/Lehnwörter" habe ich mir zwar auch kurz überlegt, aber da manche davon sehr stark deutsch erschienen, habe ich dies als generelles Argument wieder verworfen.



floridasnowbird said:


> Inzwischen können (nach der Rechtschreibreform) einige Wörter statt mit -tiell oder -tial auch mit "z" geschrieben werden: potenziell, differenzial.


 
Auch dies kam mir in den Sinn weil das einfach logisch klingt, da ja auch die Substantive bereits eingedeutscht zu Potenz, Differenz geworden sind, aber ich konnte keine verallgemeinerte Schlussfolgerung ziehen.
Fazit: Die verstärkten Globalisierung und damit auch Sprachvermischung wird wohl auch in Zukunft noch mehrere Besonderheiten in der deutschen Sprache hervorrufen (und damit Dudens Daseinsberechtigung garantieren).


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Den Gedanken "Fremdwörter/Lehnwörter" habe ich mir zwar auch kurz überlegt, aber da manche davon sehr stark deutsch erschienen, habe ich dies als generelles Argument wieder verworfen.


Mir ist noch kein einziges Gegenbeispiel eingefallen, wo die Palatalisierung nicht auf eine lateinisches Wort oder Morphem zurückzuführen wäre.


----------



## manfy

Ich denke, der starke Einfluss von Latein aufs Deutsche ist sehr verständlich und intuitiv akzeptierbar, mit Latein als Kirchensprache und primärer Gelehrtensprache fast bis ins 19. Jahrhundert hinein.
Das war sicherlich im Althochdeutschen auch schon so, auch wenn die schriftlichen Belege diesen Einfluss eher auf das 15. und 16. Jahrhundert legen. Ich schätze, das liegt wohl daran, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Bildungs- und Universitätswesen das Knie in seiner exponentiellen Wachstumskurve überwunden hatte und weil die Ideologien der Renaissance zu einer Rückkehr zum klassischen Latein führten. (Meiner eigenen Annahme nach wollten die Gelehrten durch dieses Latein wohl absichtlich eine eigene Gesellschaftsschicht schaffen, um sich von den beiden anderen dominanten Schichten, Adel und Pöbel, klar zu differenzieren.)
Gutenbergs Buchdruck spielte sicherlich auch eine wichtige Rolle bei der Vorantreibung des Bildungswesens.

Für mich als Nicht-Lateiner ist dieser sprachliche Einfluss jetzt, 500 Jahre später, aber nicht instinktiv erkennbar; viele dieser Lehnwörter fühlen sich bereits rein deutsch an. Ich kann mich da nur auf die Herkunftsinformation in Wörterbüchern verlassen.


----------



## perpend

Wie schaut es bei Aktien die in Kroatien gekauft wurden. 

Selbst "Aktie" hat doch drei klare Silben (für mich). Ich kann mir "Kroatien" nicht ohne vier klare Silben aussprechen---ansonsten geht es mehr in eine englische Version rüber, die nicht Deutsch klingt.


----------



## manfy

Das ist genau das, was Bernd angesprochen hat. Hier musst du zwischen Sprech- und Schreibsilben unterscheiden.
Ich sehe auch klar 3 Sprechsilben: Ak-ti-e.
Die Orthographie macht daraus aber 2 Schreibsilben 'Ak-tie', bzw. 3 im Plural 'Ak-ti-en'.
Also alles recht verwirrend irgendwie  Wenn du jetzt andere Sprachen, in diesem Fall den Ursprung Latein _actio_, in Rücksicht nimmst, dann sieht's wohl wieder anders aus... Ein Fass ohne Boden!


----------



## perpend

Aber "Aktie" ist ein Fall wo Sprech- und Schreibsilben nicht unterscheiden, oder?

Kommt selten vor, aber bei einem Text, am Ende einer Zeile muss man so trennen, oder:

A) Made-up: Wir haben gerade mit unserem Geschäftspartner gesprochen, und mit der Akti-
e, ist alles in Ordnung.

B) Made-up: Wir haben gerade mit unserem Geschäftspartner gesprochen, und mit der Akt-
ie (zwei Silben bei "ie"), ist alles in Ordnung.

Ander gesagt, funktioniert "Aktie" anders wie "Demokratie", und mehr wir "Kroatien". 

That might have all been clear from Bernd, so "sorry" im Voraus! 

I'm just thinking about how I view the phonetics.


----------



## manfy

Sowohl A) als auch B) ist orthographisch falsch. Die Trennung ist nur zwischen 'Ak' und 'tie' erlaubt.
Hier stimme ich den Regeln auch ausnahmsweise mal voll zu, denn ein einzelner Buchstabe oder reine Vokallaute nach Zeilenumbruch sehen sonderbar aus und sind verwirrend.
Das musste ich aber sicherheitshalber nachschlagen, denn ich habe mich mit Worttrennung seit der Grundschule, wo wir das mal effektiv gelernt und geübt hatten, nicht mehr beschäftigt.
Im Normalfall mache ich Worttrennung nur bei logischen Wortgrenzen oder wenn die Sprechsilbengrenze mit einer Sprachsilbe (Morphem) zusammenfällt -- oder ich lass das ganze einfach den Computer entscheiden ... der wird scho wisse, was er tut!


----------



## perpend

Danke, manfy. Dass alle beide falsch sind, wusste ich, vom Proofreading her. (Sorry, if that wasn't clear.)

Mir ginge es darum, die "Silben" von "Kroatien" etwas besser zu erläutern.

Du überlässt das Ganze manchmal deinem Rechner? Skandal.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Für mich als Nicht-Lateiner ist dieser sprachliche Einfluss jetzt, 500 Jahre später, aber nicht instinktiv erkennbar; viele dieser Lehnwörter fühlen sich bereits rein deutsch an. Ich kann mich da nur auf die Herkunftsinformation in Wörterbüchern verlassen.


Das war nicht der Punkt. Die allermeisten Wörter wurde schon von Anfang an palatalisiert ins Deutsche übernommen und sind es darum heute auch. Das gleiche Gilt für spätere Importe und für Neubildungen aus Lateinischen Wurzeln. Es gibt auch eine einige wenige Wörter, die schon zu klassischer Zeit übernommen wurden und darum die Palatalisierung nicht aufweisen, dafür aber die hochdeutsche Lautverschiebung. So z.B. kennen wir die _Kichererbse_ und nicht die _Zizerebse_.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Dass alle beide falsch sind, wusste ich, vom Proofreading her.


Dann verstehe ich nicht, was die Beispiele zeigen sollten?


----------



## HerrSondag

manfy said:


> Das ist genau das, was Bernd angesprochen hat. Hier musst du zwischen Sprech- und Schreibsilben unterscheiden.
> Ich sehe auch klar 3 Sprechsilben: Ak-ti-e.
> Die Orthographie macht daraus aber 2 Schreibsilben 'Ak-tie', bzw. 3 im Plural 'Ak-ti-en'.


Sorry, ich muss das nochmal aufgreifen: Sind es wirklich drei Sprechsilben? Der Duden gibt die Aussprache [ˈakt͜si̯ə] an, und genauso würde ich es auch sagen.  [ˈakt͜siˌə] oder [ˈakt͜siˌjə] hört sich für mich sehr künstlich an.


----------



## manfy

Ich weiß nicht, wie die formale Wissenschaft dies definiert, aber mir scheint das 'e' in diesem Wort ein eigenständiger Laut zu sein und deshalb empfinde ich es als eigene Sprechsilbe.
Wenn es (beim langsamen Sprechen) als ['aktje] betont werden würde, empfände ich es eher als zweisilbig ['ak] + [tje].


----------



## berndf

HerrSondag said:


> Der Duden gibt die Aussprache [ˈakt͜si̯ə] an, und genauso würde ich es auch sagen.


Ich ebenfalls, mit der einzigen Silbengrenze nach [k].


----------

